# Article On Nedzad Sinanovic In Sports Illustrated!!!



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I was completley blown away by this article. I thought this Sinanovic guy we took with #54 was a scrub, but it looks as if the Blazer scouts have done it again. 



Here is the article....

"We're talking about somebody who could be one of the 10 best players in this group," confined agent Bill Duffy the day before the draft as he plotted a heist potentially worth millions of dollars. "Our hope is that no one will take him"

While most agents exaggerate their clients' talents to NBA general managers in the weeks before the draft, Duffy and his european partner Rade Filipovic, of serbia and Montenegro, chose the opposite course. They tried to keep 7'3 center Nedzad Sinanovic, a 19 year old from Bosnia and Herzegovina, under wraps. "I saw him three months ago, and I was amazed by his quickness and running" says Filipovic. "He has a body like Pau Gasol's, quick hands, and he's developing a good shooting stroke"

Sinanovic didnt play for several years while serving a Bosnian army hitch, which ended last October. He was discovered in February by Filipovic's friend Kosta Janko, an assistant coach of the spanish club Unicaja Malaga. On the advice of Duffy and Filipovic, Janko quietly moved Sinanovic to Spain, where he practiced with the Unicaja juniors though he wasnt a member of the club. In the meantime Duffy entered Sinanovic in the NBA draft while providing the barest of details: name, age, height, club(which Duffy listed as Sinanovic's high school) and agent(a businessman in Bosnia who doesnt speak english). Duffy insists that he told no lies. "We just dont want anybody to know anything about him" said Duffy before the draft. "If no team picks him, then he becomes a free agent". 

That was the big score: free agency. The plan was to sneak Sinanovic through unselected, then send him to the Belgain first-division club RBC Go-Pass Pepinster, where he would jump-start his career. Based on his prospects athleteicism and the NBAs unquenchable demand for centers, Duffy believed that Sinanovic might earn more as a free agent in a few years than LeBron James will make this season as the No. 1 pick0$4 million. 

Everything was going smoothly last Thrusday night as Duffy and Filipovic sat in the green room with 10 minutes remaining in the draft. But when deputy commishioner Russ Granik announced the 54th pick, Duffy did a double-take. "What did he just say?" he asked Filipovic. They stared, frozen, at each other. Portland had selected Sinanovic. 

Trail Blazer assistant GM Mark Warkentien credits the teams European scout, Chico Averbuck, with uncovering Sinanovic. "I think Bill didnt want him to be drafted" says Warkentien with a laugh. The silver lining for Duffy is that their is no wage scale for second-round picks, which means that Sinanovic is free to negociate with Portland when he joins the league. "If he had to be drafted, im glad he went in the second round" sayd Duffy, who in 2001 negociated a one-year, $3.5 million deal with the Detroit Pistons for the 1994 second-round pick Zeljko Rebraca. "At least now we have flexability"










Hopefully he will be the next Sabas.........................without the wait


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> 
> Hopefully he will be the next Sabas.........................without the weight


Or the injuries.

Thanks for posting this... even if it's 50% fluff, it sounds like the Blazers got a prospect worth watching. Heck, if he were as good of a prospect as Cezary Trybanski (from the Grizzlies), I'd be thrilled and it sounds like he might be even better.

It's an interesting strategy the agent took... putting him into the draft when he was almost worthless, and then letting him develop into a player for a few years in Europe... to be able to come over to the NBA as a FA after he established himself. Smart move, but it didn't QUITE pay off. 

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Sweeet!*

So now the question, when will he join the team?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ya, i didnt mean to spell weight, i meant wait...

But it makes sence either way


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I doubt he joins this year, probably next year after a year in Spain.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Ya, i didnt mean to spell weight, i meant wait...
> 
> But it makes sence either way


Yeah, it does. I was WONDERING why you wanted a skinny Sabas. I was thinking maybe you meant pre-injury, but I wasn't sure.

I think that there will be a couple years of waiting, though... I don't think that Duffy would have his guy sit out a whole year to re-enter the draft next year on the gamble that no one would take him. Which means that Portland would retain his rights as he played overseas (or, maybe, he'd sign a cheap contract with the Blazers hoping to be cut so he could clear waivers and go back to Europe unfettered... I'm not sure if Portland HAS to offer a minimum amount, or if they can just force a 2nd rounder to go overseas or sit out...)

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> I was completley blown away by this article. I thought this Sinanovic guy we took with #54 was a scrub, but it looks as if the Blazer scouts have done it again.


is there a link to this article you could post instead? or is this not the entire article?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well that brings up another question*

Don't we have our 2nd rounder from last year who is still supposed to join the team some time? Possibly, we have some unknown quantities joining the team for camp, which could make summer league and training camp quite interesting.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Does a player have to enter for the draft and go undrafted (or play out a contract) to later become a free agent? That's what I gather from the article, but I don't think I've ever seen that aspect of free agency discussed.

Dan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> Does a player have to enter for the draft and go undrafted (or play out a contract) to later become a free agent? That's what I gather from the article, but I don't think I've ever seen that aspect of free agency discussed.


I believe that before a certain age, you have to declare for the draft and then go undrafted to be a FA... if you never declare, and then aren't drafted the first year you're eligible, you're a FA. Evidently, Duffy thought that this kid was going to be good enough that he'd never slip through when he was older.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting the article... it makes me feel better...

although if he came to summer league and beat Zach out for MVP of summer league I would feel MUCH better.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

That is great to hear. That was a sleek move by the agent Duffy trying to sneak Sinanovic in the draft and make him un-drafted. If he is as good as they say he is, i guess we got a major steal at the 54th pick.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm glad all over again that it's NOT a hoax (as we late-nighters tonight thought it might have been). What is SI doing printing stuff without putting it on its web site first?



Ed O.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*no kidding*

i fell for the hoax alert head over heals...i am even happier now then when i first heard about the article...although i would really like to have a concrete copy to read for myself...its frickin SI for god sakes so atleast some of this infi is real and thats AWESOME....we have our center of the future and we didnt even realize it


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Perhaps it is interesting, in a conspiracy-theory sort of way, that Bill Duffy is the agent for both our draft picks. Then again, for all I know he's the agent for all 56 draft picks this year.

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Perhaps it is interesting, in a conspiracy-theory sort of way, that Bill Duffy is the agent for both our draft picks. Then again, for all I know he's the agent for all 56 draft picks this year.


It DOES seem to be an interesting coincidence. If Portland makes a move on Kandi, Rasho, or any of Duffy's FAs the conspiracies can really take hold!

Ed O.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Perhaps it is interesting, in a conspiracy-theory sort of way, that Bill Duffy is the agent for both our draft picks. Then again, for all I know he's the agent for all 56 draft picks this year.
> 
> barfo


I think it's one of two things. Either he is one of the more popular agents and, while he probably doesn't have ALL of the draft picks, he might have quite a few, or, we have found eachother to be fair and trustworthy in the past and are happy to do business together, possibly a little of both.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't know anything specific, but I suspect that the connection is convenience/trust by Mr. Outlaw (the cop). I believe that Mario Austin signed with Duffy and went to the "local" school Miss. State. Probably when the Outlaws were searching for an agent they contacted Austin or someone close to him, and heard good things about Duffy.

Duffy's client list from his website

http://www.bdasports.com/athletes_1.html


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

My question is...if:

*A.* his agent was so interested in slipping him through to get him to free agency

*B.* Portland took him in the second round

*C.* Second-round picks only get guaranteed contracts of two years before they become restricted free agents

...then, if this guy is any good at the end of that two year deal (which may not even begin for a few years), won't Portland be caught in the same sticky mess that Golden State is currently in with Arenas? That is, Portland can match offers, but since they're over the cap and wouldn't have his Bird rights, they'd only be able to match up to the mid-level exception?

That would be quite a sad situation, if he was the next Pau Gasol.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> I was completley blown away by this article. I thought this Sinanovic guy we took with #54 was a scrub, but it looks as if the Blazer scouts have done it again.
> 
> 
> ...


is he really 7-3 ?? he was listed as 7-1 in draft's media guide, along with another greek dude as one of the last picks in the draft, if hes a special player then on the draft they definately would have already exposed him and hype him further, but unfortunately he might be just another 7 foot scrub in the long line of fredrick weis of the world.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Im excited about this article , I want this guy in the states now , we needbig time help at center


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Im excited about this article , I want this guy in the states now , we needbig time help at center


i do not think the guy is coming to state anytime soon right ??


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*here is a forum on him,can anybody read this?*

http://www.cyberbulevar.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6485


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> *C.* Second-round picks only get guaranteed contracts of two years before they become restricted free agents


This isn't the case, I don't think. Contracts are generally 2 years, with the second year at the team's option. There's no reason why a 3+ year deal CAN'T be offered and agreed to.

In fact, the Clippers wisely signed Jaric to a 4 year deal.

Hopefully the Blazers would be wise enough to sign a 3 year deal to ensure they have Bird rights...

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> if this guy is any good at the end of that two year deal (which may not even begin for a few years), won't Portland be caught in the same sticky mess that Golden State is currently in with Arenas? That is, Portland can match offers, but since they're over the cap and wouldn't have his Bird rights, they'd only be able to match up to the mid-level exception?


This is a good question. I think the trouble with Arenas came up because they gave him a two year deal. If our guy has real potential, can we give him a three year deal so we can get the bird rights later? There must be a way to do this without pulling a Joe Smith.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This article is no hoax, i typed the exact thing out of my Sports Illustrated magizane



If u want proof go buy a copy of SI


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> My question is...if:
> 
> 
> ...


Portland will be under the cap in 2 years if they want to. Mouse and Rasheed are FA by than. No Pip. You are left with rookie and small salaries.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmm, I was under the impression two-year deals were required, and thus the Warriors were "unlucky." If you can give any length deal you want...that's interesting.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy --- Check your Private Messages and please respond. Thanks!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Hmm, I was under the impression two-year deals were required, and thus the Warriors were "unlucky." If you can give any length deal you want...that's interesting.


I went looking in the CBA FAQ for the answer to this question. I didn't find the complete answer. But this is interesting anyway:



> So during the July Moratorium, you may see:
> [...]
> Teams signing their second round draft picks (for one season at the minimum salary, or one season plus an option year at the minimum salary).


I don't know whether that implies a 2 year deal is the max for 2nd round picks period, or just during the moratorium.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> In fact, the Clippers wisely signed Jaric to a 4 year deal.


Hi Ed, not doubting you here but I can't find confirmation of this. The press release merely said 'a multi-year deal'. Various secondary sources list the deal as 2, 3, or 4 years. 

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Hi Ed, not doubting you here but I can't find confirmation of this. The press release merely said 'a multi-year deal'. Various secondary sources list the deal as 2, 3, or 4 years.


I got it from Patricia Bender's site. Of course there's no guarantee it's accurate, but there's no reason that a 2nd rounder CAN'T sign a bigger, longer deal that I'm aware of. 

1st rounders have contract slots, but 2nd rounders do not. We've seen that with Manu and Marko in terms of money (and probably with Lampe again this year) and so it's well demonstrated that 2nd rounders can sign bigger deals (so the FAQ's example of signing for the minimum or minimum + an option is JUST an example) and it stands to reason that they could get more years, too.

Just my thoughts on the situation.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 1st rounders have contract slots, but 2nd rounders do not. We've seen that with Manu and Marko in terms of money (and probably with Lampe again this year) and so it's well demonstrated that 2nd rounders can sign bigger deals (so the FAQ's example of signing for the minimum or minimum + an option is JUST an example) and it stands to reason that they could get more years, too.


That seems plausible, I'm not disagreeing with it. [Although the reference to one year or one year plus an option year seems like a strange thing to put into the example...] So the bottom line would seem to be that instead of being able to shop Nedzad around to all the teams, they'll have to deal only w/ the Blazers. And the Blazers, being capped out, are limited in how much they can offer him.

barfo


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> It DOES seem to be an interesting coincidence. If Portland makes a move on Kandi, Rasho, or any of Duffy's FAs the conspiracies can really take hold!
> ...


i think Duffy has each FA's interest in mind..he will take them where they can make the most $$$$ so i don't see Kandi or Rasho
coming to the Blazers unless we make a better offer then the other teams


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*speaking of S.I.*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/
this link talks about Portland tightening it's purse strings.

but it won't open..,will it for you??

to clarify,it's after you go to this link.
darn thing won't open.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: speaking of S.I.*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/
> this link talks about Portland tightening it's purse strings.
> 
> ...


The purse strings are so tight that now even the links won't open? That can't be a good sign....

:grinning:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

He won't even sign a contract with us yet right?... he is staying overseas to play. We get to deal with him if he ever does want to play in the NBA though.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> He won't even sign a contract with us yet right?... he is staying overseas to play. We get to deal with him if he ever does want to play in the NBA though.


hes a second round pick and hes from overseas, this will guarenteed him quite sometimes to be away from nba


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> That seems plausible, I'm not disagreeing with it. [Although the reference to one year or one year plus an option year seems like a strange thing to put into the example...] So the bottom line would seem to be that instead of being able to shop Nedzad around to all the teams, they'll have to deal only w/ the Blazers. And the Blazers, being capped out, are limited in how much they can offer him.


I agree with all of this. The Blazers would have to use the MLE to sign him to a decent-sized deal (like the Knicks will do with Lampe, probably) unless they're under the cap when he comes over (which is a possibility, I guess).

Ed O.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with all of this. The Blazers would have to use the MLE to sign him to a decent-sized deal (like the Knicks will do with Lampe, probably) unless they're under the cap when he comes over (which is a possibility, I guess).
> ...


ED O, please correct me if I'm wrong here. I thought Golden State couldn't use there mid level exception on Gilbert Arenas because he is a second round selection. Is that because he is already joined the team without bird rights? Why can we use the MLE on Nedzad and GS can't use it on Arenas?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> 
> 
> ED O, please correct me if I'm wrong here. I thought Golden State couldn't use there mid level exception on Gilbert Arenas because he is a second round selection. Is that because he is already joined the team without bird rights? Why can we use the MLE on Nedzad and GS can't use it on Arenas?


Portland could give Nedzad the MLE for 3 years.

And GS can use the MLE on Arenas. But they can't pay more b/c they don't have Bird rights and they are over the cap.

GS does not have Bird rights b/c Arenas has only been under contract by the team for 2 years. 

Bulls picked Trenton Hassel one spot ahead and got a 3rd year as a team option. Right contract, wrong player.

------------------------------
One possible issue: I believe a second rounder can insist on a 1 or 2 yr contract.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I got it from Patricia Bender's site. Of course there's no guarantee it's accurate, but there's no reason that a 2nd rounder CAN'T sign a bigger, longer deal that I'm aware of.
> ...


I think I understand a little more today after finding this in the CBA FAQ:


> MINIMUM PLAYER SALARY EXCEPTION -- Teams can offer players minimum-salary contracts even if they are over the cap. Contracts can be up to two years in length.


This explains (I think) why most 2nd round contracts are 1 or 2 years (most teams are over the cap and don't want to use any of the other exceptions on an unproven rookie). 

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> This explains (I think) why most 2nd year contracts are 1 or 2 years (most teams are over the cap and don't want to use any of the other exceptions on an unproven rookie).


That makes total sense. It might make sense for teams to more often use parts of the "million dollar" exception (available every other year to teams, and rarely used since the MLE is so much better) to sign 2nd rounders to 3 year deals... I guess it's tough to predict when a Gilbert Arenas is going to emerge, and they don't want to get stuck with a couple million in guaranteed money for a player they either cut or would like to.

Ed O.


----------

